# Type development...



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

I've recently noticed that I keep getting different results for my personality type. I usually get an INFP, but lately I haven't really been feeling like one. I'm more extroverted than I was, I'd still say I'm more intuitive than sensing, my decision making has been balanced out by thinking and feeling rather than feeling being my dominant one, and I'm definatly more perceiving than judging.

I was just wondering, at what age did your personality type settle, or if it hasn't settled at all?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

When I look back to my teen years I notice that I was more stereotypically ESTP. I think all that means is that I was immature. I was more thrill seeking and had even less care about how my actions affected others.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've always been an INFP, but used to be much more extreme in all of my preferences. When I was a child in school, before I knew what an INFP was, I used to think it was evil to be a non-INFP, and that all of the world's problems were caused by the rejection of INFPness. Then I learned about type, put a label on the qualities I defended, and saw that the reason I felt that way was that I was living in a culture that was oppressive to people who had those qualities. It wasn't non-INFPness that was evil. It was the intolerance often associated with it. As I learned that non-INFP wasn't the same as anti-INFP, despite the fact that my experiences at that point made it perfectly natural to assume the two were always connected, I became less afraid of exploring what it might be like to be other than myself. That allowed me to balance out a bit. So, I think I started out as the purest form of INFP that could possibly survive and function, and gradually relaxed those boundaries over time. The relaxing of my INFPness didn't begin until I discovered MBTI theory at the age of fifteen. Until then, I was inflexible in my type, and quite extreme.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

